# العمر الافتراضى للمباني



## تامر عبدالعظيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ان انشاء الله هنفتح باب النقاش والحوار حول موضوع (هل)؟! المبانى السكنية والعمارات والابراج الى اخر المنشات الخرسانية والمكونة من الطوب لها عمر افتراضى بمعنى انها بعد فترة زمنية ممكن ان تنهار


من لديه معلومة موثوق منها حول العالم العربى اتمنى ان يشارك برايه
​


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعة ان سمعت ان فى مئذنة مسجد مهندس قال انها تقدر تستحمل 20 سنة كمان بس طب ده على اي اساس
عشان كده فتحت باب الحوار والنقاش


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مش طالما الاحمال ثابتة او متغيرة فى حدود المسموح به ايه بقى اللى يخلى البيت او اي منشا له عمر افتراضى
دى كلها تساؤلات محتاج ايجابة موثوق منها للرد عليها


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
العمر الافتراضي هو العمر الذي تعيشه الخرسانه في الظروف البيئيه في الموقع حيث تبدأ بفقدان خواصها بعد هذه الفتره ,طبعا لا يعني هذا ان المبنى سينهار بانتهاء العمر الافتراضي ولكن المواد التي صنع منها المنشأ ستبدأ بفقدان خواصها , اما بالنسبه لهدم المبنى او عدمه فان هذا يتقرر من خلال مراقبة المبنى وملاحظة التشققات المستجده فيه .


----------



## إسلام علي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

50 -70 سنة
هذا ما تعلمته
وكل حسب نوع المنشأ وظروف التشغيل والصيانة ومراعاة أصول البناء


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا العوامل الجويه لها تاثير كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الاجهادات نفسها مع الوقت بيحصل اجهاد التعب والاحمال نفسها بتزيد والزلازل لهااااااااااااااااااااااتاثير


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الزلازل حتي لو احنا كبشر محسناش بيها المباني نفسها والاساسات بتتاثر بيها


----------



## life for rent (12 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا لكن محتاجين فيه لكلام علمى


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (12 سبتمبر 2009)

العمر الافتراضي للمبني علي حسب ما تعلمنا من اساتذتنا 90 عاما وهذا يتوقف علي عوامل عده اهمها العوامل الجويه والزلازل وغيرة


----------



## هاله النجار (13 سبتمبر 2009)

درست ان المبنى لو معمول كويس اوى تصميم وتنفيذ يوصل عمره الافتراصى الى 150 عام

وفى مؤاثرات كتير جدا بتاثر على المنشا زى زلازل وحريق وحمل ديناميكى وسوء فى التنفيذ 

وبغض النظر عن المؤثرات دى حتى لو منعناها ومنعنا حتى استخدام النمشا اصلا فهو ليه عمر افتراضى

لان ثانى اكسيد الكربون اللى فى الجو بيتفاعل مع الخرسانه بمعدل ثابت كل سنه لحد ميخترق ال cover ويوصل للحديد ويتفاعل معاه فالحديد يبوظ وبالتالى المنشأ عمره انتهى لان اصلا اللى شايل هو الحديد

تقريبا ده اللى درسته :$


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sergeo_m (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الخرسانة مكونة من حديد وخلطة اسمنتية وهما العاملان الاساسيان في تاثر عمر المنشا.
ففي الظروف القياسية اي حالة جودة المواد وتجانسها بشكل سليم يزداد عمر الخرسانة مع الزمن بالمنحنى المشهور حتى تصل للمقاومة النهائية, ولكن فعليا لا تكون الظروف قياسية تماما عند الصب فقد لا تصل المواد متجانسة تماما الى جميع حواف الصب مما يؤدي الى تاكل الخرسانات من الحواف شيئا فشيئا وتصل الرطوبة الى الحديد فيتاكل بدوره ايضا كذلك ,فيقل معدل تحمل القطاعات الطرفية ويقل العمر الافتراضي للمبنى عموما مع الوقت .
وكذلك في حالة وصول المياه لاي جزئ من الحديد عبر الشروخ الدقيقة في الخرسانات كالاسقف مثلا بسبب عدم جودة العزل او تسريب المياه عبر الجدران ......الخ
ولكننا نستطيع تقليص دور عوامل التعرية بزيادة جودة الخرسانة كي نحصل على اقصى جودة للمنشا.
واخيرا النصائح هي:
1- صبة خرسانية سليمة وقطاعات سليمة مع مراعات الغطاء الخرساني حسب الموقع كما في الكود
2- معالجة سليمة للخرسانة بالمياه الصالحة للشرب
3- عزل سليم للاماكن المعرضة للمياه
4- تصريف المياه في المبنى حتى تخرج منه بالسلامة

واي اقتراحات اخرى يرجى الافادة.
اخوكم السرجاني


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا على معلوماتك يا اخ سرجيو


----------



## EngKey (13 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز...
نتكلم هنا عن العمر الافتراضي للمباني وذلك ضمن شروط تنفيذ سليمة من حيث سلامة المواد والتنفيذ وكذلك الالتزام بالصيانة الدورية ودون اعتبار الكوارث الطبيعية والظواهر التي تقع خارج السيطرة والحسبان كالحرائق مثلاً..
وإذا أردنا أن نتكلم عن البناء بالمواد المتوافرة في الوسط المحيط بالموقع فهنا يقع ظلم ...
فالبناء بالحجارة يدوم في المناطق الجبلية وذو فعالية عالية لكنه لا يصلح في مناطق أخرى لاختلاف الظروف المحيطة والعكس يصح على استخدام الطين...
ويوجد الكثير من الدلائل الحية على بقاء مثل هذه المنشآت مئات السنين..
أما بالنسبة للخرسانة المسلحة... وهي المنتشرة جدأ في أغلب المناطق وضمن الشروط التي تكلمت عنها في البداية فإن من المبكر الحديث عن العمر الافتراضي لها لأنه ببساطة لم يتم استعمالها إلا في بدايات القرن المنصرم حوالي عام 1905م ولم تتبلور بالشكل اذي فيه الآن إلا في الخمسينات على ما اعتقد... ومازالت تتطور صناعتها واستعمالها
والمنشآت الخرسانية ما زالت قائمة إلى الآن.... ولا نستطيع أن نقارن 100 عام من عمرها في أحسن الأحوال مع عمر استعمال المباني الحجرية التي تعود لآلاف السنين.. 
فهي لم يمضي عليها فترة اختبار حقيقية كافية كمنشآت قائمة والكلام عن العمر الافتراضي لها ما هو إلا نتيجة اختبارت معملية وتوقعات على المدى البعيد...
والله أعلى وأعلم..


----------



## rwmam (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ان من اهم ما يؤثر على عمر المباني هو حديد التسليح والذي بدوره يتاثر بالدرجه الاساس بالحاله الجويه المحيطه بالمنطقه التي تم تشييد البنايه فيها وكذلك المواد المستعمله في البناء وصلاحيتها للاستخدام ام انها مواد تعتبر فاشله بالفحوصات المختبريه وخاصة بما يتعلق بفحوصات نسبة الاملاح في الركام وكذلك الماء المستخدم للصب او غيره من فقرات العمل الانشائي
اسمحوا لي ان اضع بين ايديكم احدى الكتابات التي قمت بنسخها من احد المواقع وحقيقة اني مع الاسف لا اذكر من اي موقع بالتحديد ولكن ليوفق الله الذي كتبها او شارك بها من قريب او بعيد

: التآكل في الخرسانه​​​الخرسانة هي الحجر الصناعي الناتج عن تصلب الخلطة المنتقاة من الرمل و الحصويات و المادة الرابطة و هي الاسمنت و الماء , و هي من أهم المواد الإنشائية لسهولة الحصول عليها و رخص تكلفتها و تحملها للظروف البيئية المختلفة و هذا الحجر الصناعي ناتج عن تفاعلات معقدة بين المكونات الرئيسية للاسمنت و الرمل و الحصويات التي تتكون في الغالب من المواد التالية : 
أكسيد الكالسيوم cao بنسبة %67 – 64
أكسيد السيليسيوم Sio2 بنسبة % 24 – 19
أكسيد الالومنيوم Al2O3 بنسبة % 7 – 4
أكسيد الحديد Fe2O3 بنسبة % 6 – 2




و أكاسيد اخرى مثل المغنيسيوم Mgo و البوتاسيوم K2O و أكسيد الصوديوم .
3CaO.SiO2 + ( n + 1 ) H2O = 2CaO.SiO2 nH2O + Ca( OH )2
2CaO . SiO2 + nH2O = 2CaO . SiO2 nH2O
3CaO . AL2O3 + 6H2O = 3CaO . AL2O3 . 6H2O
4CaO . AL2O3 . Fe2O3 mH2O =3CaO . AL2O3 . 6H2O+CaO. Fe2O3. ( m-6 ) H2O​
تؤثر هذه النسب من الاكاسيد على جودة الاسمنت و ظهور تشقق بنسب متفاوته في الخرسانة التي تساعد على دخول الأبخرة المائية و الأحماض و الكلوريدات إلى حديد التسليح فيبدأ التآكل و يزداد ببطء شديد فتبدأ عملية تخريب الخرسانة , و بهذه التفاعلات الكيميائية و الفيزيائية الحاصلة بعد خلط المواد المكونة للخلطة الخرسانية تنحل مكونات الاسمنت مكونة محلول غروي يغلف حبات الحصويات ثم اعادة تبلورجزيئات المواد المحيطة يصاحب ذلك تصلب في العجينة كما يلي :





فان سرعة تفاعل هذه الاكاسيد هي التي تحدد سرعة تصلب الخلطة أما دور الاكاسيد الفعالة مثل اكاسيد السيليسيوم الذي يتفاعل مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم Ca( OH )2 ­التي تتشكل من سيليكات الكالسيوم الثلاثية التي تتصلب و ترفع درجة مقاومة الاسمنت للتآكل و في نفس الوقت يحدث تفاعل الكربنة بين هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم و غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الهواء الجوي و بخار الماء كما يلي :
Ca(OH)2 + CO2 + nH2O = CaCO3 + ( n + 1 ) H2O​



تتبلور كربونات الكالسيوم بسرعة أكبر
أسباب حدوث التآكل في الخرسانة​​تعود الأسباب التي تزيد من حدوث التآكل في المنشآت الخرسانية إلى :


عدم كفاية الدراسة الأولية في التصميم الإنشائي للمنشأة , و عدم إتباع المواصفات القياسية لتصميم و تنفيذ الخرسانة المسلحة خصوصا في حساب الاحمال المعرض لها المبنى و عدم اختيار نظام انشائي لنقل الاحمال بطريقة صحيحة أو على الاقل من نسبة حديد التسليح , و اهمال الظروف المحيطة بالمنشأ , مثل منسوب المياه الجوفية ووجود الأملاح في التربة .
اهمال في طريقة التنفيذ في كامل أجزاء المنشأ مثل تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية و عدم استعمال المعدات الصحيحة في خلط و صب و دك الخلطة الخرسانية و قلة كفاءة الشده الخشبية و إهمال اختبار الجودةللخرسانة مثل slump test و قلة كفاءة الشدة الخشبية أو فكها قبل و صول مقاومة الخرسانة إلى مستوى مناسب و إهمال معالجة فواصل الصب أو اهمال الغطاء الخرساني المناسب حسب أجزاء المنشأ .
قصور و اهمال في مكونات الخرسانة مثل استعمال حصويات خير متدرجة و تحتوي على أملاح و مواد عضوية , و استعمال اسمنت غير معروف المصدر منتهي الصلاحية , ثم استعمال مياه غير صالحة للخلطات أو وجود المياه في براميل بها زيوت و شحوم و مواد عضوية .
إهمال في عزل الماء و الرطوبة حيث إن الإهمال في الأسطح و دورات المياه و الاساسات عند ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية ثم احتوائها على نسبة عالية من الكلوريدات او الاملاح الضارة التى تتسرب بواسطة الخاصية الشعرية إلى داخل الخرسانة ثم تصل الى حديد التسليح فيتسبب تآكل بدرجة عالية و عدم تماسك الغطاء الخرساني في المنشأ خاصة في الاساسات .
 
​
هناك مؤثرات تؤثر سلبا على المنشأ لم تؤخذ في الحسبان عند التصميم مثل وجود الغازات الضارة الموجودة بكثرة في الاجواء الصناعية او تلف الارضيات من جراء استخدام المواد الكيماوية في المختبرات و مصانع الاسمدة و البتروكيماويات , او تعرض المنشا للزلازل و الاهتزاز الارضي نتيجة لوجود المنشأ بالقرب من محطة و خطوط السكك الحديدية 
الصب في درجات الحرارة العالية يؤدي إلى تشقق في الخرسانة و تكوين فجوات هوائية داخل الخرسانة 
​​*: التآكل في المنشآت المعدنية*​​*· *التآكل في خزانات و خطوط نقل و توزيع المياه و آثاره السلبية على مياه الشرب​​ 
يعتبر التآكل في خزانات و خطوط نقل و توزيع المياه من أهم المشكلات التي تؤرق المهندسين و العاملين في حقل التشغيل و توزيع و نقل و تخزين المياه , حيث أن هذه المشكلة أصبحت عالمية و ملحة تتطلب البحث عن حلول جذرية لخفض نسبة الخسائر في المنشآت التي تتعرض لمختلف المؤثرات . و عملية التآكل هذه تحدث في أجزاء المنشآت و تزداد ببطء شديد ثم تبدأ بنهش الأجزاء المختلفة , مثل صعود الكره أعلى الجبل ثم تدحرجها عكسيا إلى أسفل , و هو ما ينتج عنه تصدع مفاجئ و خسائر كبيرة .
و رغم البحث عن الحلول المناسبة لتجنب حدوث التآكل بدأ متأخرا , إلا أن نتائج الابحاث التي تمت في هذا الحقل أدت إلى نتائج ايجابية تمكنت من إطالة عمر المنشآت , و منها خزانات المياه و خطوط نقل و توزيع المياه و تحسين أدائها و تشغيلها و حمايتها بصورة دائمة و من ثم الانتفاع بأقصى قدر منها و تجنب تلف أجزائها أو حدوث أخطار مفاجئة تلغي الدور الرئيسي للمنشأ .
و رغم ان التآكل في المواد المصنعة منها خزانات و خطوط نقل و توزيع المياه خاصة المعدنية منها هي ظاهرة طبيعية معقدة , إلا أنها تؤثر سلبا على صلاحية المياه و نسبة الحموضة فيها بسبب و جود الاملاح و الاكاسيد المذابة في الماء , أثناء عملية انتاج و تخزين ثم نقل المياه إلى الاستهلاك , و يزيد من تلك التأثيرات السلبية حدوث الطاقة الناتجة عن ضخ المياه في شبكات التوزيع حيث تتولد هذه الطاقة من الملامسة و الاحتكاك بحواف و جوانب خطوط المياه خاصة عند الوصلات المختلفة مثل الاكواع و المحابس بكافة أشكالها , و حدوث الطاقة في هذا الوسط يولد أبخرة مائية و تيار كهروكيميائي Electrochemical current يزيد من حدوث التآكل خاصة في خطوط المياه المصنوعة من الحديد و أنواعه المختلفة بنسب متفاوته :


الحديد الزهر Cast Iron
الحديد المطاوع Wrought Iron 
الحديد المجلفن Galvanized Iron 
الحديد الصلب المرن Ductile Iron 
الحديد الفولاذي الصلب Stainless Steel
 
و لمعرفة الحالة الطبيعية للحديد و كيفية حدوث التآكل فيه عن غيره من المعادن بسهولة نعود الى مكونات هذا المعدن , حيث أنه خليط من خام الحديد و الكربون بنسب متفاوتة و تزداد صلابة الحديد و تقل حسب هذه النسبة نتيجة اختلاط و تأثر هذه المكونات ببعضها , إذا في هذه الحالة يتوفر المعدن بحالتين هما مادة الحديد نفسها الخالصة ثم مادة الحديد مع الكربون وهي ما تسمى كربيد الحديد " Fe_3_c " الناتجة من تفاعل الحديد مع الكربون , و يتوزع كربيد الحديد هذا بشكل شرائح ميكروسكوبية دقيقة جدا بداخل معدن الحديد أو مكونات أخرى, و تتمايز مكونات هذه المادة حسب تجانس كمية الكربيد بها لكي تحدد مدى صلابة الحديد 1 , ومن ثم تحديد مواصفاته و صلاحيته
للاستعمال في أي منشأ حيث يتم تسخينه أو تبريده حسب الحاجة للسيطرة على نسبة الكربون فيها , و هي التي تحدد خواص الحديد الميكانيكية و التشغيلية و درجة الصلابة , و يؤخذ في الاعتبار مقاومة هذه المادة للتآكل عند الدراسة الاولية للمنشأ .
لهذا السبب يدخل الكربون في خواص الكثير من من المعادن و يحدد مميزاتها و مواصفاتها سواء كانت سبائك حديد فقط أو خليط ممن مواد مضافة إلى خام الحديد فتكون اما متجانسة أو غير متجانسة , حتى تكتسب الصلابة المطلوبة للتشغيل كيفما يراد بها .
​​كيفية حدوث التآكل في خطوط نقل و توزيع المياه :​​عند ضخ المياه في شبكات التوزيع و حدوث الطاقة الناتجة عن الاحتكاك المباشر أثناء التشغيل , يتولد في هذا الوسط أبخرة مائية و تيار كهروكيميائي و تحدث دورة كهربائية كاملة تمر بثلاثة مراحل : 
أولا : الأنود Anode 
و هو الجزء البارز من المعدن الذي يتآكل و تتم فيه عملية التحول الكيميائي الى أيونات سالبة و موجبة positively charged ions , و هذا الفقد من الايونات يترك آثارا مختلفة تكون النتيجة : 
Fe Fe­­2+ + 2℮-​





تسمى هذه العملية الاكسدة Oxidation و هي التي تسبب خسارة في الالكترونات لأن ايون الحديد يتحول إلى حالة الذوبان , اما الالكترونان الاثنين الاخران يتحولان إلى صلب المادة نفسها بدون خسارة , فهذا الفقد من الايونات يكون المؤثر الفاعل في بداية عملية التآكل .


التآكل الميكروبي​( Microbial Influenced Corrosion )​MIC​يحدث التآكل الميكروبي في خطوط و شبكات توزيع المياه عند ضخ المياه عبر الانابيب , فتدخل انواع مختلفة من البكتيريا عبر الفتحات المختلفة مصحوبة برواسب و شوائب تترسب على جوانب الفتحات و المحابس Gate Valves مكونة احماض عضوية Organic Acids تسرع حدوث التآكل مكونة نُقر أو حفر في السطح الداخلي فتكون بيئة مناسبة لنشاط الميكروبات التي لا تظهر إلا في التحليل المخبري و يسمى هذا التآكل الميكروبي الذي يحدث غالبا في خطوط المياه و الغاز و الصرف الصحي.
​شكل ( 8 ) تآكل ميكروبي في خطوط المياه​و كما يحدث التآكل في الخطوط و التوصيلات فانه يتم أيضا في محطات ضخ المياه و الخزانات التي تستخدم في تخفيف الضغط على الخطوط الرئيسيةBreak Pressure Tanks  خاصة إذا كانت تثبت البراغي و يتم تركيبها و تثبيتها بالتدريج حسب طرق التصنيع Steel Bolted Tanks 

حيث تحدث حركة ميكانيكية أثناء التعبئة و التفريغ تؤثر على ترابط قطع الخزان ببعضها و تكون الفرص مناسبة لتسرب المياه leakage خارج الخزان مما يؤدي إلى تكون وسط مناسب للتآكل من الخارج و تلوث المياه من الداخل عند استمرار عملية التعبئة و التفريغ و هذه الخزانات تتعرض دائما إلى عوامل التعرية Erosion Corrosion تظهر مؤثراتها خارج الخزانات بشكل بثور و ندوب ظاهرة و خفية و في حالة هبوب رياح شديدة مصحوبة بأبخرة مائية محملة بالأملاح و الكلوريدات خاصة في المناطق ذات التربة الصبخة القريبة من السواحل البحرية و المعرضة إلى عواصف رملية طينية متواترة تزداد في حالة التصادم مع المعدن خاصة الأسطح الخارجية ,
و يشاهد هذا في حالة و جود أحد جوانب الخزان مقابل تيار هوائي كثيف من طرف واحد دون حدوثه في الجوانب الاخرى المحمية ببعض الموانع كالأشجار و المنشآت المجاورة له .
هناك تجاويف Cavitations تحدث من تكثف و تكون الأبخرة المائية على شكل فقاعات Bubbles بأشكال مختلفة تختلف باختلاف مقدار الضغط الداخلي للمياه بداخل خطوط المياه أيضا في حال تواتر ضخ المياه بالزيادة أو التوقف المفاجئ , تلعب دورا رئيسيا في حدوث التآكل الداخلي ويشاهد بوضوح في توصيلات مضخات المياه ذات القدرات العالية .
هناك تآكل يحدث بشكل حبيبي Intergranuler Corrosion يظهر على حواف و فتحات خطوط المياه و الخزانات و بشكل رئيسي في الفتحات العلوية للتهوية Vent Pipes حيث يحدث تكثيف كبير على الجوانب الداخلية لها و هذا التكثيف المحمل بالأبخرة المائية , و تتفاعل مع ما يترسب على الحواف الداخلية للفتحات المذكورة من غبار و أتربة و أوساخ تكون هي مصدرا للأملاح التي تعجل من تحللها , و في نفس الوقت تظهر تعاويج دقيقة جدا تزداد يوما بعد يوم في حالة تحولها إلى حبيبات صدأ تتساقط داخل الخزان فتزيد من التلوث و عدم صلاحية الماء للشرب و تزيد حموضة الماء أيضا , و يمثل هذا ضررا بليغا على مستخدمي هذه الخزانات و مستعملي المياه المخزنة فيها سواء للاستخدام الآدمي أو الصناعي 

النتيجة​Result​​ان وقاية المنشآت الخرسانية و حفظها من التآكل هو حفاظ لأمن المواطن و الحفاظ على ثروتنا الوطنية لذا يجب : -

ضبط جودة المواد المستخدمة و أساليب البناء و استخدام العمالة الفنية الماهرة و المدربة من أجل الوصول الى نتائج جيدة تحقق الأمان و الاقتصاد للمنشأ و التننفيذ حسب المواصفات التصميمية .
تجنب حدوث تشقق في الخرسانة التي تحدث نتيجة لعدة ظروف معقدة تتعرض لها بعد الصب مباشرة بساعات ثم بعد التصلب و أثناء تشغيل المنشأ .
استخدام اضافات لتقوية و حماية الخرسانة Additives و هي مواد تضاف الى الخرسانة اثناء الخلط مباشرة و ذلك لاعطاء الخرسانة خواص معينة اما لتسريع التصلب او لإبطاء التصلب بحيث ان لا تزيد من تكاليف الخرسانة و لا تغير من النسب المكونة للخلطة و تؤدي إلى تحسين قابلية التشغيل و المحافظة على درجة حرارة الخلطة الخرسانية و تقليل النفاذية .
صيانة اجزاء المنشأ الخرسانية المعرضة للتشقق و معالجة الشقوق و الشروخ الشعرية النافذة بالدهان عدة أوجه بمواد ذات لزوجة منخفضة مثل المواد الايبوكسية التي تتسرب داخل الشقوق الشعرية بحيث يجب أن يكون سطح الخرسانة جافا تماما و نظيف من أجزاء الخرسانة الضعيفة و ممكن معالجة الشقوق الغائرة في الخرسانة بالحقن حيث تحقن مواد لزجة بمكبس خاص داخل الخرسانة تقوم بمليء الفراغ و الشروخ الداخلية مهما كانت غائرة و يتم ذلك في حال خزانات المياه الخرسانية التي بها شقوق .
التوصيات​Recommendations​​بعد تشخيص الحالات المختلفة التي تسبب التآكل و معرفة أسباب و كيفية حدوثه نحتاج الى :

ضرورة استخدام الاسمنت المقاوم للأملاح " sulfate Resistant Cement " S.R.S في الاجزاء الارضية من المنشأت المعرضة بشكل دائم للرطوبة و الاملاح و الكلوريدات المذابة في التربة و المياه الجوفية أو الاجزاء من الامنشآت البحيرية التي تتعرض للأبخرة المائية المحملة بالرطوبة .
استخدام الخرسانة الناعمة Fair-Face Concrete في الاجزاء الارضية من المنشآت و المواجهة للحرارة و الرطوبة خاصة الابنية المقابلة للشواطيء و ذلك لتفادي حدوث التشقق أو الاقلال منه و توفير الغطاء المناسب لحديد التسليح ثم استخدام الإضافات الى الخرسانة عند الصب لتلائم الظروف البيئية و تحسن الخواص أثناء الصب سواء في المناخ الحار أو البارد .
ضرورة توفير مختبر لفحص مواد الانشاءات قبل و أثناء و بعد صب الخرسانة و اختيار المواد الانشائية ذات المواصفات الجيدة و التأكد من صلاحيتها للاستخدام .
اختيار الكوادر الفنية الماهرة ذات الكفائة العالية و ذلك لضمان التنفبذ الجيد بدون أخطاء و متاعب و حوادث في موقع العمل مثل مشاجرات العمال و سقوط العمال من الاماكن العالية و حرائق الموقع و هروب المقاول و كفائة العمال لديه ثم إمكانيات المقاول و المعدات التي يستخدمها في العمل .
الاهتما بترسية العطائات على المقاولين ذات الخبرات العالية و القدرة المناسبة لحجم المشروع .
استخدام مواسير المياه ذات التكسية الداخلية Internal Lining وهي في الغالب من الحديد الصلب المرن Ductile Iron و ذلك لتحملها لكافة الظروف البيئية و المناخية و مقاومتها للتآكل بسبب تكسيتها من الخارج بطبقه واقية للتأثيرات الخارجية و تتحمل الضغوط الكبيرة .
عدم استخدام مواسير مياه رديئة حيث يتوفر في الاسواق أنواع مختلفة من المواسير و مميزات جيدة لكن قطعها و توصيلاتها لا تتوفر بصورة كافية لجميع متطلبات العمل و لها مساوئ كثيرة .
اسدخدام خزانات المياه من نوع Glass Reinforcment Plastic G.R.P . و هي لا تتأثر بالابخرة المائية و لا تنحل مكوناتها بفعل الحرارة أو الرطوبة .
طلاء الخزانات الخرسانية من الداخل بطبقة G.R.P وهي تعمل على حماية الخرسانة و تأمين عدم نفاذية الماء خلالها .
 







عمل حماية كاثودية لقواعد الخزانات المعدنية في حال انشائها , وذلك لتفريغ الشحنة السالبة عند حدوثها في مادة الخزان اثناء التشغيل . 
​ 

​​ 

استخدام نيترات الكالسيوم في الخرسانة ذات التأثير الفعال في منع حدوث التآكل عند اضافتها للخرسانة يتكون راسب في الوسط القلوي لا يذوب فيعمل على سد مسام الخرسانة و يمنع امتصاص الماء بالخاصية الشعرية و تكون الإضافة بنسبة 2% من وزن الاسمنت و كلما زادت مقاومة الخرسانة كلما كانت إضافة نيتريت الكالسيوم أكثر فعالية . 
استخدام الأجزاء المسبقة الإجهاد في الأجزاء التي تتعرض لأحمال كبيرة مثل الجسور و الكباري و المنشآت البحرية لتلائم التغير الناتج عن الحمولات الحية و الميتة أثناء تشغيل المنشأة خاصة في عنابر الصناعة حيث توجد رافعات ضخمة .
التركيز على استخدام المواد العازلة للرطوبة و الحرارة و التي لا تتأثر بالظروف المناخية المختلفة و تناسب أجزاء المنشأة المختلفة سواء خرسانية أو معدنية حيث ان لكل ما يناسبه و عدم التهاون في اختيار المواد العازلة ذات المواصفات العالمية و تناسب مناخ المنشأ .
 استخدام حديد ذات مواصفات عالية و مقاومة للتآكل لأبراج الضغط العالي و الكهرباء و المخازن .
 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

يا جماعه احنا هنا مهندسين مش ناس مش عارفه فى الهندسه 

بمعني ماينفعش حد يقول مثلا العمر الافتراضي 120 سنه ويقول بعدها اساتذتنا علمونا كده!!!!!!!!!

علي اساس 60 او 70 او 90؟

كل مبني وليه ظروفه حسب الاجهادات اللي بيتعرض لها احنا بنقول للناس اللي بره كده عشان نطمنهم 

انما ساعة الجد الاجهادات وحاله المبني هي التي تحدد صح ولا انا غلطان 

والله الموفق


----------



## العبد الفقير (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الكود البريطاني يقول 50 سنة ومن ثم صيانة
الكود الأمريكي يقول في الأجواء الحارة 25 سنة ثم تحتاج صيانة والاجواء الاردة 30 سنة


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اري مبشرات جميلة ودراسات جيدة من الزملاء


----------



## jirar (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بالاضافة الى ما ورد من الافاضل الزملاء فان العمر الافتراضي للبناء يتوقف ايضاً على كيفية وظروف استثماره


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم العمر الافتراضي من 75 الى 100 حسب ما تم تدريسه الينا في الجامعة و هذه المدة يتم التصميم عليها لان منشآت مثل العمارات السكنية والابراج العالية تعتبر منشآت ذات تكلفة مالية واقتصادية عالية لا يتم تصميمها لمدد قصيرة زمنياً


----------



## Rawand (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كما قال الزملاء
لا يوجد بين أيدينا إحصاءات حول عمر المباني الخرسانية وظروف إشادتها واستخدامها عوامل حاسمة في تقرير حاجتها للصيانة ومدى تدهورها في حال عدم حصولها على الصيانة اللازمة.
الخرسانة بحد ذاتها حجر صناعي وتفاعلات تبلوره طويلة الأمد تمد سنوات وسنوات، أي أن الخواص النهائية للخرسانة نصل إليها بالتدريج وهي ليست تفاعلات عكوسة لكي تعود المادة وتتحلل، ولكنها مثل اية مادة بناء تتأثر بالعوامل الخارجية
تلعب الملوثات الموجودة في الهواء دورا كبيرا في تخريب مواد البناء والخرسانة أحدها، كما يجب ألا ننسى تأثير بخار الماء في الجو الذي يقوم بحمل هذه الملوثات إلى داخل الخرسانة والتفاعل معها لتشكيل حموض (كحمض الكربون، والكبري، والنتريت...) والذي بإمكانه التغلغل بسهولة ضمن الخرسانة التي هي بطبعها مادة غير كتيمة والوصول إلى حديد التسليح والبدء بنهشه...
ومقابل بهذه العوامل المخربة لدينا الحماية التي توفرها مختلف مواد الإكساء وعلى رأسها الطلاء، والإضافات التي تساهم في زيادة مقاومة الخرسانة لتغلغل هذه المواد المخربة أو التفاعل معها دون أن تمنعها تماما. وللمقارنة تستطيعون تخيل بناء متروك على الهيكل في مدينة أبو ظبي مقابل بناء مكسي أو على الاقل مطلي بطلاء ديكوري ذو خواص مقاومة لتغلغل بخار الماء (كالطلاء الألكيدي أو الأكرليكي المصنع من الأكرليك 100% ) لنجد أن البناء العاري لا يستطيع البقاء سوى بضع سنوات دون تقشر طبقة الخرسانة المغلفة لحديد التسليح ووصول الصدأ لقيم خطيرة عدا عن تهتك الخرسانة بالإجمال.
نعم، تلك المئذنة قد لا تدوم أكثر من 20 سنة إن بقيت على وضعها الراهن، ولرما كان التخريب قد بدأ يطال جدرانها وحديدها والمسألة أضحت مسألة وقت ليس إلا، ولكن ربما لو قمنا بصيانتها الآن فلربما تعيش 100 سنة بشرط إجراء الصيانة لها دوريا وعند وصول مواد الإكساء إلى عمرها الافتراضي وقبل تغلغل المواد المخربة ووصولها للعناصر الحاملة.
في الواقع، ربما يخرج البناء من الخدمة ليس بسبب انقضاء عمره الفني، بل الاقتصادي، فما الداعي من إبقاء بناء من أربعة أدوار عمره 30 سنة وسط منطقة نبتت فيها أبراج شاهقة وإن كانت حالته الفنية مثل الذهب؟


----------



## aboarof (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السادة الافاضل نرجو من حضرتكم أن تمدونا بي مرجع او كتاب تشيييد المباني


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
for agriculture buildings ( frames + hangar +++ the age is 15-30 years
for civil buildings ( residence+public areas 50-70 years 
for specials buildings( bridge +hospitals barrages roads) 100-150 or more
for temporary buildings 10-15 years

هذا حسب المواصفات الاوروبية وكذلك البناء بواسطة المواصفات الاوروبية
وكل هذا مع اعتبار periodic maintenance


----------



## فقير للعلم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

تتوقف على الظروف المحيطة للمنشأ يعنى ممكن يستجد منشأ جديد له تأثير على المبنى مثلا عمل طريق عالى الكثافة المرورية بجانب المنشأ


----------



## اشرف محمد محمود (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لكل شئ بهذا الكون عمر افتراضى 


مع ملاحظه ان المبانى القديمه والتى تم بناؤها بواسطه الطوب والاحجار لها قدره احتمال سبحان الله وتم تصمميها بواسطه الحس الهندسى وليس بواسطه القوانين الهندسيه التى نستعملهاالان ولذلك نرى مثل هذه العمارات يتعدى عمرها المائه عام ولا تتأثر بالعوامل الجويه بدرجه عاليه مثل العمارات الحديثه وعلى ذلك لا نستطيع تحديد عمر افتراضى لهذه المبانى والتى من الواضح ان اعمارها تفوق اعمار العمارات الحديثه


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

عمر المبني يتحدد علي اساس استخدامه ومكانه وتصميمه تنفيذة والخامات المستخدمه ونوعيتها


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

صيانه المباني هوة اللي يحدد عمر المبني


----------



## ابوخباب (14 أبريل 2010)

مالفرق بين الجسور القياسية والجسور العادية في هندسة الطرق ؟


----------



## ali23 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل منكم طرح هذا الموضوع ولاكن كيف يتم معرفة العمر الافتراضي للخرسانة المسلحة ؟؟؟ هل من الممكن الشرح


----------



## Mastermind_00 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

تامر عبدالعظيم قال:


> مش طالما الاحمال ثابتة او متغيرة فى حدود المسموح به ايه بقى اللى يخلى البيت او اي منشا له عمر افتراضى
> دى كلها تساؤلات محتاج ايجابة موثوق منها للرد عليها




Creep
Fatigue
Cracks Propagation
كلها ظواهر تأكل عمر الخرسانة مع مرور الوقت كما يأكل الهرم والكبر حياة الانسان ويجعل للخرسانة عمرا ولا تكون دائمة الوجود
​


----------



## جلال طاهر (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اعتقد انة لدراسة المدة الزمنية لاي نظام سواء عمارة او سيارة يجب دراسة القانون الثاني من الديناميكا الحرارية 
وهذا القانون يسمى قانون الانتروبي 
وهو قانون ينص على ان اي نظام يتحول الى مرحلة بلا نظام بعد فترة زمنية 
وهذا اقانون يسمى قانون القوانين 
لذاك لمن اراد الاستفادة يقرا عنه ويشوفكيف يتم تطبيقة عمليا على المنشاءات


----------

